# GSD Windchime



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

My BF does metal cutouts and stuff. 

Here is a piccie of BF's latest creation for me. Its for the GSD Club I belong to, for the silent auction for the show we are having in April. Of course I had him make an extra one for me.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*like*

That's really neat and totally something I would buy!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Jamie.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

It's beautiful. Does he sell them online? I am interested in buying one if he does.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pat that is awesome!!! Makes me want one!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

CeCe said:


> It's beautiful. Does he sell them online? I am interested in buying one if he does.


Thanks. He doesn't sell them online, but I can ask if he will make some to sell. 



KZoppa said:


> Pat that is awesome!!! Makes me want one!!


Thanks, Krystal.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

SWEET!!!! My hubby is a machinist & while I am blessed he makes me cool agility equipment, would LOVE him to make me stuff like this. The bad, he does not have a cnc machine or plasma cutter. Boooo  What did he use?

Please PM & let me know if he would sell & how much?
Tell him, grrrrrreat job......


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Wow, that's great!! I would buy one too! You just may have a sideline about to happen...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> SWEET!!!! My hubby is a machinist & while I am blessed he makes me cool agility equipment, would LOVE him to make me stuff like this. The bad, he does not have a cnc machine or plasma cutter. Boooo  What did he use?
> 
> Please PM & let me know if he would sell & how much?
> Tell him, grrrrrreat job......


He used a plasma cutter and he does it free hand. 

Thanks...I will tell him that and I'll let you know. 



Freestep said:


> Wow, that's great!! I would buy one too! You just may have a sideline about to happen...


Thanks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Very nice. I agree with the others. He should totally make them and sell them.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Tracy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He did a really good job on that windchime. He wouldnt have any trouble selling them for sure :thumbup:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Me want one!!!! :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd buy one! That's awesome! Very well made.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm chiming in with the others and saying that would be a great sideline business. I'd be thrilled to find something like that for our place!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

OriginalWacky said:


> I'm chiming in with the others and saying that would be a great sideline business.


Yea, only has been 2 yrs of me tryin to get my hubby on the bandwagon!!!! Told him, this stuff sells!!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Pretty neat!

Has he considered anything like Schutzhund silouttes for the chimes? There's the horse market, too. I'm thinking all sorts of events. Guess we could keep him pretty busy! (It is so easy to come up with ideas for other people!!!)


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I asked him this morning if he would be interested in selling them. And he said he wouldn't mind doing that...but he would have to figure out a way to keep the price of shipping down...being metal they do have some weight to them.  

Middleofnowhere - he has made me some western themed ones that I gave away to some horsey friends for Christmas and he made me a "custom" silhoutte of a friend jumping her horse and the chimes were the jumps, boots, english saddle & helmet. Turned out pretty good and my friend totally loved it.

Here's a picture of it.










the problem with these is that the cost of the metal is expensive right now and shipping isn't cheap. When I shipped the western themed one for my friends at Christmas time, I used the if it fits, it ships envelopes and the shipping was reasonable ($4.95). But with the custom one since it was larger, I believe I paid about $15 for shipping on that one. So as soon as we figure out a reasonable shipping method...he will be more than happy to make some up. 

Thank you all for the comments. I appreciate them and so does he.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love it too! How long does it take him to make one? Very talented guy. Has he explored using materials other than metals?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Pattycakes said:


> Thanks everyone. I asked him this morning if he would be interested in selling them. And he said he wouldn't mind doing that...but he would have to figure out a way to keep the price of shipping down...being metal they do have some weight to them.


Flat rate shipping boxes?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes...I'll have to see what sizes they come in and see if the windchime will fit. It almost fits in a legal size flat rate envelope...but the ears stick out too far. LOL


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I love it too! How long does it take him to make one? Very talented guy. Has he explored using materials other than metals?


Thanks. Hate to say it...he can usually cut one of them out in about 30 minutes or so. But the painting of them takes the longest. 

No...he hasn't really thought about using other materials...yet. lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CeCe said:


> It's beautiful. Does he sell them online? I am interested in buying one if he does.


Me too! Does he do the cut outs in different metals like copper?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome job, his chimes are beautifully done. :thumbup:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Jax - no, he hasn't thought about making them in copper or other metals. However, one made out of copper would be very nice.  HHHmmmmm....I'll have to have him check into what other metals would cost as well.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Karen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pattycakes said:


> Jax - no, he hasn't thought about making them in copper or other metals. However, one made out of copper would be very nice.  HHHmmmmm....I'll have to have him check into what other metals would cost as well.


I would like copper so my husband can build a round base made of red oak to put the Shepherd in and then use the smaller items as a top to hang long pipes from. Definitely check into that and PM a price for copper!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I love it! I would love to buy one too if he decides to sell them!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I love it! I would love to buy one too if he decides to sell them!





GSDBESTK9 said:


> That is pretty awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I dont think $13 - 15 is an outrageous amount for shipping. But to cut shipping costs, maybe he could use the largest flat-rate envelope as a template for cutting the design.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

Not with the Plasma cutter Jax, I think he would have to cut that by hand!

And if he just sold 10 or so of these it will take a while to make them all without a cnc machine!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Dennis. Copper to soft? Copper is also super expensive. It's why I have a tin panel in my pie safe instead of copper. 

I think the black would look good with cherry. I know he has that in the basement...in my way!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Dennis. Thats what my BF just said too when I asked him about making some out of copper. LOL 

Jax - as for the color...he could paint them in any color you would want. The color it is right now is a hammered brown color. He can also paint them in black. 

Freestep - I don't think its a lot of money either cuz I have paid more for some stuff I've ordered...but I would like to keep the price below $10 if I can.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

May I ask (you can PM me if you want to) which dog club do you belong to? I'm in Tucson too, I think you might remember that. I've been looking for a club, but haven't put too much effort into it lately. What is the silent auction for? I own a ceramics company, we make everything from gifts to lighting allot of southwestern/western themes. Maybe I can donate something (I've donated to the Humane Society) if it's going towards animal funding or care of some sort. 

He does beautiful work. My husband wants a cnc machine so bad lol. 

I am trying to work on drop glazing switchplates in a GSD design, having a hard time finding the glazes I want and the design big enough to handle multiple glazing.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

These are gorgeous! Tell your b/f I applaud his talent big time. My dad works with metal a lot and I know how much work he puts into it. He just retired last year after over 20 years of being a welder and is bored so went back to making copper fountains. He made some when I was a teenager and i helped him those things take a TON of time and some crazy skills my respect goes out to anyone who can envision something and make it happen.. I'm not blessed with that vision unfortunately.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Holmeshx2 said:


> These are gorgeous! Tell your b/f I applaud his talent big time. My dad works with metal a lot and I know how much work he puts into it. He just retired last year after over 20 years of being a welder and is bored so went back to making copper fountains. He made some when I was a teenager and i helped him those things take a TON of time and some crazy skills my respect goes out to anyone who can envision something and make it happen.. I'm not blessed with that vision unfortunately.


Thank you! I know he will appreciate your comment.  He has been doing metal art stuff for a long time. He did take a break from working with it for a bit, but now I've sort of nudged him back into it with the windchimes.  

Here is another picture of something he made and then put it on cow hide (rough side of it). This piece hangs in my bedroom and I absolutely love it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pat, I would totally buy one of those chimes. Has he considered making smaller versions? Like half sized?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

LOve it !!

There is a guy here who does metal work, he made a windmill wheel and put cutouts of metal fish around it. I'm going to have him make me one with gsd/cat/bone/aussie/ type cut outs


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Krystal - I will have to check with him and see if he can make the windchime smaller. Good idea too.

Thanks, Diane.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Krystal - I will have to check with him and see if he can make the windchime smaller. Good idea too.
> 
> Thanks, Diane.


 
it would make the shipping easier.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> it would make the shipping easier.


 
:thumbup:


----------

